# Just had surgery and could use some advice...



## Rokko (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello all-

I just had epigastric hernia surgery and my activities are really restricted. Any advice to keep an 8 month old busy and happy. I can't lift more than 20 lbs so even a walk on the leash is out of the question (Rokko is a bit of a tugger). Looking for something low impact for me, but highly entertaining for my pup.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Mar 27, 2011)

I had my appendix out this summer( not lapriscopically), so I feel your pain about the dog walk problem. How about a super responsible high school kid takes your dog as an after school job for a few weeks? Make your own 'Noseworks" is fun- lots of treats hidden in several layers of cardboard box to tear up and find. How about Nina Ottenson intelligence puzzles/ games? If your boy has a good solid sit/stay, maybe you could play hide n seek or "find it". Clicker training tricks like "Whisper", "speak, and "sing the blues" is fun and at least is a mental workout.I hope you feel better soon and recover well. Hiding/finding kongs and frozen marrow bones should pass a few hours nicely for the pupper.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

A ball tied to a rope. Works for us. You can tie it to something over his head and let him try to pull it down and drag it around. If I kick an empty water bottle around the kitchen Copper goes nuts!


----------

